# usb disk on key VERY SLOW transfers

## ne0_2k

Hi  ,

i have a usb mp3 player and trying to copy files to/from it. however the transfer rates are 50-60 kbps. 

this is whats defined in my fstab : 

```

/dev/sda                /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto,users,exec,sync    0 0

```

did i do anything wrong ?

----------

## bollucks

sync is what makes is slow... it also makes it a much safer transfer if anything interrupts it. If you want to speed it up at the slight risk of data loss (say removing it early or losing communication with it or something) remove the sync option

----------

## ne0_2k

i'll try that , thanks

----------

## opopanax

worked great for me.

----------

